# Bad Tasting Honey



## Akademee (Apr 5, 2020)

Are they from last fall? There are some flowers that bloom in the fall with some pretty funky tasting honey.


----------



## brettrein (May 13, 2020)

Akademee said:


> Are they from last fall? There are some flowers that bloom in the fall with some pretty funky tasting honey.


No, these are fresh frames from this spring season. That's why I am puzzled. I never pull fall honey as I let the bees keep that for the winter.


----------



## Plannerwgp (May 18, 2019)

Were you feeding and is the honey from the feed?


----------



## brettrein (May 13, 2020)

Plannerwgp said:


> Were you feeding and is the honey from the feed?


No, didn’t feed this hive at all. With the supers on I never feed. I don’t do any open feeding either.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

OK, so I googled - "what honey tastes sweet algae pond water"








Why does my water taste sweet?


Tap water naturally contains minerals that can produce a sweet taste when found in larger quantities or when consumed by those with more sensitive palates.




www.waterlogic.com












Bees and Nasty Filamentous Algae


First, the filamentous algae: Filamentous algae is also known as “pond scum”, and right now I have quite a bit in the frog pond. This isn’t all bad; the algae provides great cover…




cohutt.com





Could be something along this line.
You are welcome to try and improve the search, and see if any ideas turn up.


----------

